# New To The Forum



## MajorTom (Jun 16, 2013)

But not new to MA (well not completely new anyway). I've been practicing/studying Chito-Ryu Karate-Do for over 3 years and am currently a rank of Ni-kyu (2nd class brown). The school I study at is somewhat traditional and very application based. Anyway, I am here to be social with other martial artists and to learn.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to MT, Major Tom. Hope you enjoy the site...........


----------



## Strikes (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to MT! This forum is great and full of people who are full of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Jump right in. The water is...mostly fine...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to MartialTalk!
I still havent gotten my free drink. Id normally promise you one, but you might be waiting a few years...


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi! Welcome to MT.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the boards.  Don't forget to take your protein pills and put your helmet on.


----------



## crushing (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome!  Whose shirts do you wear?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2013)

Ground Control to Major Tom 
Welcome to MT


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes.


----------



## Mauthos (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello and a warm welcome, it is fun and interesting here... honest


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 25, 2013)

Ground control to .....wait a min.... Welcome to MT! I am sure you will find valuable info here on the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome!  Enjoy.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## gunnyperk (Jul 1, 2013)

I am new to this site but have been a student of the Arts for over 41 yrs.  I enjoy dscussing the varied styles and exchanging ideas,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------



## sopraisso (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome to MT!  Look forward to your input here.


----------

